# My horses neck cracks on flexion



## zanne46 (12 September 2011)

Has any one ever heard this before , my horse has not been going to well over the past month and seems stiff in his neck , today it popped so loud it scared me ,he bent round for a carrot and it cracked ! He is haveing some time off as i feel hes not himself right now , he has been massaged in the past ,when i first got him and had alot of knots in his neck then ,but ive noticed when he is ridden he wants to stretch right down to the ground and take the riens away from me , he also chomps his bit and is reluctant to go forward , and turns his head to one side ,teeth have been done ,he does not have pain in his back ,but does have clicky hip..............he will work on the lunge and seems quite free in his movement ,but when on he is very different .For at least 15 mins of our hack he wants to walk with his nose to the ground .

He is a 12 year old ex hurdler !     last raced in 2006 and now just a happy hacker 

Any info would be appreciated


----------



## jenni999 (12 September 2011)

Mine does this all the time!  I stretch him round to his flanks every day or so and I invariably get a crack or two.  My horse plays a lot and so is always up on 2 legs in the field and hooleying round.  I've spoken to physios and sports massage people and they have told me the cracking sound is a good thing as its releasing any tightness.  

I have regular sessions with an osteopath and I am always cracking somewhere in my back or neck.....


----------



## Boulty (12 September 2011)

If you feel he's not right physically then I would consult your vet and discuss the possibility of getting a physio / osteopath out, depending on where your vet feels the cause of the stiffness may lie.

Oh and if the cracking sound is releasing of tightness then I must have a heck of a lot of tightness, I crack all over several times a day (knees, elbows, wrists, back, neck, you name it, freaks people out sometimes!)...


----------



## soulfull (12 September 2011)

cracking wouldn't bother me, my WB does it all the time.  Used to worry me but I got used to it/  However if you feel he is not right then I would get him looked at


----------



## TuscanBunnyGirl (12 September 2011)

my WB also!


----------



## popularfurball (12 September 2011)

My welshy cracks from top to bottom!


----------



## zanne46 (14 September 2011)

mmmmmmmmmmmm , he seems ok in himself happy to be doing nothing hahaha!!!!!!!!

I was haveing him schooled and now im wondering if he has may over done it a bit 

its just the loudest crack ever ,like you say ,it sounds like us cracking our knuckles 

I think i should get him checked out just to be safe 

thanks for replies


----------



## gingerarab (14 September 2011)

I'd suggest finding yourself a good mctimoney chiropractor to give him a look over !


----------



## Tnavas (15 September 2011)

The cracking is the gasses in the joints popping when the neck is extended to its capacity - it is a good sign as it means that the joint has loosened up.


----------

